# Is This Something Worth Reporting?



## thatopudude (Jul 26, 2021)

At my store the soaps in all the bathrooms (save maybe 1-2 in the main bathroom) & breakroom  will go 2-3 days without getting replaced. Recently I asked my PML if there was anyway the cleaning crew could replace the soaps because I had noticed that all the bathrooms were out and it had been a few days since there was any soap. 

She said that “replacing soap isn’t on the cleaning crew’s priority list.” My store has had 4 COVID positives in the last week. I’m not saying that the lack of soap caused the spread, but it certainly doesn’t help that the one thing that’s been proven to kill the virus consistently is always out at my store. Not to mention hygiene and such matters. Is this something I should report, or what do you think should happen?


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't tms (or anyone) wash their hands after using the bathroom?  This is more than cringeworthy, disgusting, and outrageous.  Go to an ETL.


----------



## jenna (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah. that's gross.  I would go to the S&E ETL - the one that watches the Front End of the store.... or a good tm that is up front.  We have a couple of tms that are good at getting thing done -  up front.


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 26, 2021)

EDIT: My department has stashed a giant bottle of hand sanitizer in the back room so we don’t walk around with literal germs on our hand.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 26, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> At my store the soaps in all the bathrooms (save maybe 1-2 in the main bathroom) & breakroom  will go 2-3 days without getting replaced. Recently I asked my PML if there was anyway the cleaning crew could replace the soaps because I had noticed that all the bathrooms were out and it had been a few days since there was any soap.
> 
> She said that “replacing soap isn’t on the cleaning crew’s priority list.” My store has had 4 COVID positives in the last week. I’m not saying that the lack of soap caused the spread, but it certainly doesn’t help that the one thing that’s been proven to kill the virus consistently is always out at my store. Not to mention hygiene and such matters. Is this something I should report, or what do you think should happen?


Remind them that they will fail ecolab and I bet they will start caring.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2021)

Just get soft soap out of the aisle take bar code to  guest service and have it requisitioned.


----------



## bloodyred (Jul 26, 2021)

your PML sucks along with the other half in position!!  Lazy MF's that do not care, only guest complaints, violations, or work orders will make them follow through with being "pro" active with what the store/team/guest needs require for them!  good luck!  Next modernization task, end "lack" of work ethic....


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2021)

This would REALLY impact your baristas/food handlers since we're supposed to wash before leaving the restroom & again before entering a food prep area.
Our cleaning crew does change out the soaps at our store.
Guess it depends on who your store contracts with.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 26, 2021)

At my store cart attendants can a do refill bathroom soap dispensers. Ask a cart attendant to do it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 26, 2021)

Also I don’t think it’s hard to do, if you find out where the extra soap is kept you can do it yourself. Partnering with front end lead is also good advice.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 26, 2021)

cart attendants supposed to do it


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 27, 2021)

Our cart attendant quit recently bc and so we currently don’t have one.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 27, 2021)

When I hear stories like this, I am so glad I work at my store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2021)

please ask your etl to talk to pml or do a service ticket on it.


----------



## Signing6666 (Jul 27, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> At my store the soaps in all the bathrooms (save maybe 1-2 in the main bathroom) & breakroom  will go 2-3 days without getting replaced. Recently I asked my PML if there was anyway the cleaning crew could replace the soaps because I had noticed that all the bathrooms were out and it had been a few days since there was any soap.
> 
> She said that “replacing soap isn’t on the cleaning crew’s priority list.” My store has had 4 COVID positives in the last week. I’m not saying that the lack of soap caused the spread, but it certainly doesn’t help that the one thing that’s been proven to kill the virus consistently is always out at my store. Not to mention hygiene and such matters. Is this something I should report, or what do you think should happen?


Per msrg housekeeping is only responsible for stocking soap and paper towels in the restrooms  every morning. 
The breakroom and food service areas are to be stocked by a store team member assigned by the sd and the cart attendant or fos team should be checking restrooms every hour.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 27, 2021)

Seems like your public health department would have something to say about this, and repeated complaints about your store might even warrant an inspection and a fine.  I'd report it to someone (PML at my store) and I'm surprised that no guests have complained about it.  (Guest complaints will always generate a better response than TM complaints.)  It's just gross to not have soap in the restrooms.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 27, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> cart attendants supposed to do it


The front of the store attendants only own the front of the store bathrooms!


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 27, 2021)

real psycho shit


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 28, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> The front of the store attendants only own the front of the store bathrooms!


Not at my store if soap is needed in any bathroom and the cart attendant has the time they do it. They mainly do front of store but, occasionally take care of other places.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 28, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Not at my store if soap is needed in any bathroom and the cart attendant has the time they do it. They mainly do front of store but, occasionally take care of other places.


Best practices... but every store is different. FoS attendant, means FOS ...lol not that my store seems to understand that either


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 28, 2021)

Surprised the guests aren’t running screaming to complain to the first person in a red shirt that they see…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 28, 2021)

I think there is more to this event, then we know. Maybe a troll?


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think there is more to this event, then we know. Maybe a troll?


Unfortunately this is an actual encounter I’ve had at my store. Managers and ETLs alike dislike our PML. There have been quite a few complaints about her to the SD in regards to leaving things unfixed for days.

Our store recently began a remodel and so the main guest bathrooms were closed today and an “Executive Bathroom” was brought in and placed outside the door, so that soaps issue is no longer as bad. However the TM bathroom in the back room and the CVS Pharmacy bathrooms, as well as the breakroom still remain empty. 


Trust me, I wish I was trolling about hand soap, but people are gross.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2021)

Open up a ticket in myhelp. One thing I’ve learned with PMLs is, in their words, “anything I do that’s not a ticket is a favor”.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 29, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> Unfortunately this is an actual encounter I’ve had at my store. Managers and ETLs alike dislike our PML. There have been quite a few complaints about her to the SD in regards to leaving things unfixed for days.
> 
> Our store recently began a remodel and so the main guest bathrooms were closed today and an “Executive Bathroom” was brought in and placed outside the door, so that soaps issue is no longer as bad. However the TM bathroom in the back room and the CVS Pharmacy bathrooms, as well as the breakroom still remain empty.
> 
> ...


You did not tell us about the remodel at your store. 
Here are trailers we got during our remodel.


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 26, 2021)

At my store the soaps in all the bathrooms (save maybe 1-2 in the main bathroom) & breakroom  will go 2-3 days without getting replaced. Recently I asked my PML if there was anyway the cleaning crew could replace the soaps because I had noticed that all the bathrooms were out and it had been a few days since there was any soap. 

She said that “replacing soap isn’t on the cleaning crew’s priority list.” My store has had 4 COVID positives in the last week. I’m not saying that the lack of soap caused the spread, but it certainly doesn’t help that the one thing that’s been proven to kill the virus consistently is always out at my store. Not to mention hygiene and such matters. Is this something I should report, or what do you think should happen?


----------



## thatopudude (Jul 29, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did not tell us about the remodel at your store.
> Here are trailers we got during our remodel.


Yeah we just got that trailer yesterday as our guest restrooms closed yesterday. My post was BEFORE I knew about the restroom closure. It still applies to CVS bathroom, TM only bathroom & breakrooms. - all of which cleaning crew utilizes


----------



## DBZ (Jul 30, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> Yeah we just got that trailer yesterday as our guest restrooms closed yesterday. My post was BEFORE I knew about the restroom closure. It still applies to CVS bathroom, TM only bathroom & breakrooms. - all of which cleaning crew utilizes



Your whole management team sucks as well. Any one of them can replace the soap. I'd just ask on channel one "hey team, who can replace the soap in the bathroom?"


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 30, 2021)

When our cleaning team (they are SO terrible and our leaders are constantly complaining to their higher ups) doesn't put  in soap or TP we let a leader know and they'll requisition whatever we need for our bathrooms. I'm not sure what happens in the front for the guests since I'm not up there, but our GS ETL doesn't play. I know she'd make it happen.


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2021)

thatopudude said:


> At my store the soaps in all the bathrooms (save maybe 1-2 in the main bathroom) & breakroom  will go 2-3 days without getting replaced. Recently I asked my PML if there was anyway the cleaning crew could replace the soaps because I had noticed that all the bathrooms were out and it had been a few days since there was any soap.
> 
> She said that “replacing soap isn’t on the cleaning crew’s priority list.” My store has had 4 COVID positives in the last week. I’m not saying that the lack of soap caused the spread, but it certainly doesn’t help that the one thing that’s been proven to kill the virus consistently is always out at my store. Not to mention hygiene and such matters. Is this something I should report, or what do you think should happen?


If your PML said that go to your SD because that isn't true. Also, ask where they keep the soap so you can fill it yourself. Yes it's not your job but sometimes you gotta do what is best for you. All else fails then go to HR.


----------

